# is this a schwinn from the 30's



## Neanderthal77 (May 8, 2014)

*Need help identifying this bike*

I recently picked this bike up and I'm having trouble nailing down the age and make.  The serial # is under the crank housing, 74166684.  The schwinn website says its a 57, but I can't find anything that looks like it until I go back to the 30's.  The crank is stamped M 51 36 on one side and on the other is the number 11.  Any help will be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jun 21, 2014)

*Still need help.*

Any ideas?


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2014)

Not a Schwinn expert, but it looks like a bike that's been assembled from a variety of parts. The fork and wheels look like 1950s Schwinn, seat is later than frame. 
If you ride it watch out for that stem being up so high, unless it's unusually long.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 10, 2014)

*What year did they start making S2 rims*

I took apart the front end and the forks had the wedge rusted in it, that is why they were sitting up so high.  Someone tried to remove it and put a hole in the side of them.  The wheels are Chrome S2's that were painted.  Which leads to my questions, what year did they start making them and is there a way to date them?  The frame seems solid so I'm hoping that at least the wheels and neck are original, so I can start trying to put it back together correctly.


----------



## rcole45 (Jul 12, 2014)

*schwinn*

I am not an expert by any means, however I have a 1927 schwinn motobike style frame close to the looks of yours. If yours is a schwinn it is a prewar frame, with postwar seat and rims. I do not think it is a schwinn, the serial number is to long. Schwinns of that age have 6 numbers or after about 1934 , 1 letter followed by 5 numbers. Hope this helps, maybe it will get a expert to jump on here and correct my mistakes.   LOL  good luck    ron


----------



## chitown (Jul 12, 2014)

Can you take some shots of the fender/stay bridges on the upper and lower seat and chain stays? This may help narrow the usual suspects. Frame looks more like an Excelsior perhaps or an early Snyder rather than Schwinn??? Def a mix of parts as others stated.

Cool old bike for sure.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 13, 2014)

I hope these are what you were looking for.  Let me know if you need the fenders off, bolts are rusted on and it was getting late.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Jul 16, 2014)

*Correct serial #*

In my original post I added an extra 6 to the serial #.  Here is the right one 7416684.  Thank you again for any help identifying this frame


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 19, 2014)

Not a schwinn in my opinion and the s2's were Made postwar . It's been put together with some schwinn parts and others it's . It's a motorbike from the early 30's to mid but which brand I don't know . Cool rider though . 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 20, 2014)

I agree.  I don't think any of it is Schwinn except the post war S2 wheels and cloverleaf sprocket.  Cool bike though.  Let it roll.


----------



## Neanderthal77 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Badge screws*

Not sure how much this helps, but the badge screws centers are 2 3/16 apart.


----------

